# Looking For Deer Processer S/w Ohio



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone rec. a processer in s/w ohio?????


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shortcuts deer processing Hollansburg Ohio. Talk to Matt Harrison. Good prices and he does a variety of stuff. Hes the only place I go. He also a check in station too.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the reply. looking for something a little more to the east of cincy. I live in loveland & hunt around eastfork & east of there. Thanks anyway....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Stenger's Archery in Addyston has a deer processor working in the back of his building. I believe the guy in charge is named Dan Liesgang. Stenger will check in a deer and stick it in the cooler if you ask nicely.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Check this site out.
http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/BUTCHERS_00.php


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

the place you want is Crumpton's it's east of Bethel on Starling road. If I find his ph# I'll post it. take rt 125 east to Starling rd, turn left on starling rd
(very shorty starling then makes a right turn) follow starling road. Crumpton's on left, it's a few miles down the road.


----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

I have taken my deer to Wacker's Deer processing which is outside of Williamsburg. I hunt in the Morrow area and it is about a half an hour to get there for me, probably be about the same for you. Friendly people. Good Luck.

2973 Quitter Rd
513 625 0617


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I've Gone to this guy for years and never had a problem. Nice guy $60 I think. Its been so long since iv had any one else do it. But I will say that when I did us some one else it was terrible and discussing and dirty . 10 dollers cheaper. Mikes place is clean has a freazer and u get your deer. 

He's located on ceder rd. about 2 miles south of Stonelick state park 
(513) 625-0829

Hope I helped.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Crumptons, Crumptons, Crumptons! Just like crappiedude said, it's in Amelia and close to the Fork. Last year it was 60 bucks a deer, or 65 if you wanted breakfast sausage. Packaged cleanly (althought I'll admit the garage where the deer first go is pretty gross lol, but the butchering room is very clean) Packages are labeled so you know what you have. I think he has the contact info of someone who will make jerkys and bolognas if you're interested. He does charge "the *******" tax (I think 10 bucks) so make sure ya field dress the deer properly


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Fishman said:


> He does charge "the *******" tax (I think 10 bucks) so make sure ya field dress the deer properly


Fill me in....what do you mean by this?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it means ff you don't remove the butthole and the 6 inches of intestine that runs thru the pelvis then you get charged 10 bucks...Some folks don't remove it and its the first part to start stinking...Either split the pelvis with a saw...or on some deer you can somewhat crack it with a knife then stand on each hind leg and lift with the tail to finish cracking it ( BTW...you can pull the tail off a deer, and you look pretty funny laying on your back holding a deer tail).
Or you can cut a ring around the butt and other junk to loosen it and then it will pull back thru with the rest of the guts....


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Try calling Quality Meats on St Rt 125 in Amelia,943-1361.Ask for Kevin.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Its good to know there's so many places that are recommended.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's a place called the chop shop on 128 miami town
353-3337

7030 state rt 128


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpn said:


> I think it means ff you don't remove the butthole and the 6 inches of intestine that runs thru the pelvis then you get charged 10 bucks...QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly. Basically they don't want your deer to start rotting while its hanging.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's a devise called the buttout


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone got the number for crumptons.... dropped a deer off there 2 weeks ago and havn't heard from'em?


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Elliotts Packaging in Sardinia ,just off rt .32 does a great job 
937-444-2791


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm just bumping this and adding Crumptons phone number:

(513) 734-2906


----------

